# Why isnt my camera focusing with my Fisheye?



## silverbody (May 20, 2009)

i have a rebel xt with a 18-55mm lens and raynox fisheye lens. 

it refuses to focus in auto and in manual focus. 

how do i fix this?


----------



## Mtalicarox (May 20, 2009)

silverbody said:


> i have a rebel xt with a 18-55mm lens and raynox fisheye lens.
> 
> it refuses to focus in auto and in manual focus.
> 
> how do i fix this?


 

Use manual focus.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 20, 2009)

i gotta wonder, since it;s an add-on converter type lens if the camera is having a hard time using AF with it...

id go with the manual focus advice.


----------



## sburatorul (May 20, 2009)

silverbody said:


> i have a rebel xt with a 18-55mm lens and raynox fisheye lens.
> 
> it refuses to focus in auto and in manual focus.
> 
> how do i fix this?




how can it refuse to focus in manual mode?


----------



## silverbody (May 20, 2009)

it doesnt refuse to focus, but i guess it does refuse because its constantly blurry at any focal point.


----------



## silverbody (May 20, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2009)

If you cannot get the image in the viewfinder in focus when you have the Raynox converter attached ... then it is of exceptionally poor quality.

I would not use it.


----------



## KmH (May 20, 2009)

silverbody said:


> i have a rebel xt with a 18-55mm lens and raynox fisheye lens.
> 
> it refuses to focus in auto and in manual focus.
> 
> how do i fix this?


Which Raynox did you get the OC-505. the Qc-303, the HD-3032Pro or the FE-180 Pro.

Unfortunately none of these are a fisheye lens. All they do is increase your lenses native barrel distortion somewhat and badly approximating a fisheye.

If you bought 1 of the first 2 listed you didn't spend over $30 and you are seeing about the best they will produce.

Here is a real fisheye lens for your camera.

I'm afraid it's the old story, "You get what you pay for."


----------



## silverbody (May 21, 2009)

NO NO NO its the Raynox mx3000 and i paid 175$ for it. its a good fisheye. 

i need real help


----------



## benhasajeep (May 21, 2009)

If you cannot get it to focus mounted to the lens.  Take it off the lens.  Focus your lens so its at its closest focusing range.  Hold the Raynox infront of your lens.  Without changing focus on the 18-55, move the raynox further away and see if you can finally see a focused scene.  Check this at mid focus on your 18-55.  And at long focus on your 18-55.

That lens adapter is designed for a video camera.  It's focus point may be farther out from your lens than when its screwed to the lens.

Also look through the Raynox with your eye.  If you can't see an in focus scene with your eye (may have to move it closer or away).  It may be a bad lens (not assembled correctly).


----------



## silverbody (May 21, 2009)

the lens works as i also use it for my sony vx2100. how would  correct this in order to make it work? bunch of spacers/filters?


----------



## benhasajeep (May 21, 2009)

Well I am just guessing the focus point may be further out.  I really don't know how far back lenses / sensors are on video cameras.  It's just it would be easier to determine if the focus point is forward of your lens.  But it could be closer.  And that you can't fix.

If you did move it out and it did come in focus.  You could buy a couple very cheap filters and remove the glass.  Just use the rings.  If you have a bunch of filters in there stray light may / will bounce around and ruin the pics.  I have not heard of purpose built spacers.  But if you determine that it does need to be moved out.  Go on ebay and buy some cheap filters.  That may help you out.  But if the focus point is closer towards the lens, then I am afraid you just can use it.


----------



## silverbody (May 21, 2009)

alright so ive determined its farther out. have we come to the consensus to order cheap filter off of ebay and take the glass out?


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2009)

try to find out the distance needed - if its a decent distance away you could consider a bellows instead of the filter rings.

Interesting to hear of the problems with this gear - my experience of Raynox have so far been very good, but I have been working with their macro lenses only


----------



## Mtalicarox (May 21, 2009)

With manual focus it.. you focus it by turning the focusing ring with your hand, if it will not focus this way the lenses are damaged.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2009)

silverbody said:


> NO NO NO its the Raynox mx3000 and i paid 175$ for it. its a good fisheye.
> 
> i need real help


Even at $175 the mx3000 is not a real fisheye regardless of the blurb. 

It should focus....Return it and get your money back.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 21, 2009)

silverbody said:


> alright so ive determined its farther out. have we come to the consensus to order cheap filter off of ebay and take the glass out?


  About how far out does it come into focus?  If its too far out the weight may damage your lens.



Overread said:


> try to find out the distance needed - if its a decent distance away you could consider a bellows instead of the filter rings.
> 
> Interesting to hear of the problems with this gear - my experience of Raynox have so far been very good, but I have been working with their macro lenses only


 Problem with the bellows is, its designed for lens mount attachment.  This is a filter screw on.


KmH said:


> silverbody said:
> 
> 
> > NO NO NO its the Raynox mx3000 and i paid 175$ for it. its a good fisheye.
> ...


This adaptor lens is designed for a video camera.  Thats what led me to believing its focus point was different.


----------



## msvipers (Jun 9, 2009)

First of all, I can't believe how many people are just quick to assume that it is a user error, or that the camera/lenses are broken.  

I just bought a raynox mx3000 to use with my nikon d60 and just encountered the problem.  As found in this forum, I also found that the focal point is further away, and you have to bring the lense a fair amount away from the camera for it to focus properly.  I used 3 uv filters, 1 polarized, and 1 cross-star filter, and an adapter ring, and it still wasnt quite far enough away to allow the minimum focus.

Other than that, I'm kind of at a loss for things to do with it.


----------

